# Christmas job!



## Stitch147 (Nov 9, 2018)

After being made redundant I decided that I would try and get a temporary Christmas job to keep me busy. I had an interview today at our local M&S simply food. And I got it! It's only 4 hours a day on the weeks running up to Christmas but it will get me out of the house and keep me busy for a couple of weeks.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 9, 2018)

Congratulations hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> After being made redundant I decided that I would try and get a temporary Christmas job to keep me busy. I had an interview today at our local M&S simply food. And I got it! It's only 4 hours a day on the weeks running up to Christmas but it will get me out of the house and keep me busy for a couple of weeks.



Nice one Stitch! Do you get any discount on all that yummy food we shouldn’t be eating?


----------



## eggyg (Nov 9, 2018)

Well done, it will definitely keep you busy! @Amigo beat me to it, I was also going to ask if you got a discount!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 9, 2018)

I didn't ask if I got a discount or not. Hope I do!!!


----------



## Flower (Nov 9, 2018)

Good stuff Stitch  This is not just a Christmas job, this is an M&S Christmas job!


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 9, 2018)

Well done, Stitch! I am so sad that our local M&S is due to close in February...it was going to be last October, but got a reprieve.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 9, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Well done, Stitch! I am so sad that our local M&S is due to close in February...it was going to be last October, but got a reprieve.


It's a shame when shops like that close. I'm hoping the one near me stays open.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 9, 2018)

Well done! That's Christmas dinner sorted (their meringue roulades are delicious!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2018)

Excellent news Stitch!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 9, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> After being made redundant I decided that I would try and get a temporary Christmas job to keep me busy. I had an interview today at our local M&S simply food. And I got it! It's only 4 hours a day on the weeks running up to Christmas but it will get me out of the house and keep me busy for a couple of weeks.


Another new experience.
Well done and have fun.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 9, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I didn't ask if I got a discount or not. Hope I do!!!


We could get you to do all our Christmas shopping!


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 9, 2018)

Well done Stitch we knew you would .


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2018)

Keeps you Active. Well done


----------



## Lilian (Nov 13, 2018)

That is great Stitch.    It is likely to be very hard work but I hope there will be lots of fun too.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 13, 2018)

Well done Stitch. I'll get my shopping list done and hopefully you can deliver 

John


----------



## Grannylorraine (Nov 15, 2018)

well done


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 14, 2018)

I started my Christmas job today at the local M&S and I enjoyed it. Only done 3 hours today as a bit of training. Start properly on Monday morning. I've already been offered 16 hours overtime!!! And I get 20% discount too!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 14, 2018)

Glad it was fun.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 14, 2018)

Forgot to mention though I was working the bakery aisles today! Surrounded by bread and cakes all day!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Forgot to mention though I was working the bakery aisles today! Surrounded by bread and cakes all day!


Be strong!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 18, 2018)

Found out today that my contract at M&S has been extended to February!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Found out today that my contract at M&S has been extended to February!



Nice one Stitch!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 18, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Found out today that my contract at M&S has been extended to February!


That is good news


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 19, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Found out today that my contract at M&S has been extended to February!


Closing down sales?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh Mikey!   I am openly cynical too about a lot of things - but - _really!_

As one is supposed to say - I am VERY disappointed in you.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Closing down sales?


It's a simply food store so should be safe (for now). They closed one of the bigger M&S stores in the area and are due to open another simply food soon. So some of the staff from Rayleigh (where I am) are destined for the new store so Rayleigh will be short on staff from the end of January.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 19, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> It's a simply food store so should be safe (for now). They closed one of the bigger M&S stores in the area and are due to open another simply food soon. So some of the staff from Rayleigh (where I am) are destined for the new store so Rayleigh will be short on staff from the end of January.


That is good that you will get a few more months out of it over the winter.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, my contract has been extended again until the end of march. Now also doing 32 hours a week! That takes me up to when I go to America. Hopefully they'll have me back in June.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 28, 2019)

That’s great Stitch, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 28, 2019)

Brilliant news.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 28, 2019)

Fab news!

I lived in Rayleigh as a child, went to Grove Road primary school.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2019)

Madeline said:


> Fab news!
> 
> I lived in Rayleigh as a child, went to Grove Road primary school.


I live round the corner from Grove Wood primary school!


----------



## Madeline (Feb 6, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> I live round the corner from Grove Wood primary school!



Small world! We lived in Warwick Road, our garden backed onto the playing fields.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2019)

Madeline said:


> Small world! We lived in Warwick Road, our garden backed onto the playing fields.


Haha! I live in Warwick Road!!!! My other half has lived there for about 27 years, I've been there 7 now. He's lived in Rayleigh his whole life.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 6, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> Haha! I live in Warwick Road!!!! My other half has lived there for about 27 years, I've been there 7 now. He's lived in Rayleigh his whole life.



Gosh that’s so funny! I lived there until I was 8, so we moved ‘75ish.


----------

